# skip hire



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys, does anyone know where i can hire a skip to remove a load of rubbish?!

Cheers


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Where do you live? Usually you can talk to the security guys and they will know of a 'man with a van' who will take it away for you.


----------



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

ah its for my company got a load of cardboard boxes and other rubbish that needs chucking out be quicker and easier than waiting for the binmen to come round every day. 

Maybe i can still get the white van man to come pick it up


----------

